# Freedom 55 Insurance/Financial Advisor & Music History/Harmony/Theory- Irene



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife Irene works for Freedom 55 and can discuss with you about/sign you up for different insurance policies, education savings plans, mutual funds, etc.

She also teaches Music History, Theory & Harmony. 

Her cell number is 778-990-9019 or you can call me at 604-868-5553.


----------

